# "Compile error: The code in this project must be updated for use on 64-bit systems"



## drgs (Mar 21, 2014)

In Excel 2010 using #If win64 will still produce this error, but the script compiles and you can ignore it.
"Compile error: The code in this project must be updated for use on 64-bit systems" error message when you edit a VBA macro in the 64-bit version of an Office 2010 program

Has this been fixed in 2013?
Ie. "#If etc" will suppress this error altogether?


----------



## RoryA (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't had that issue, although I use #If VBA7 Then for the most part. Can you provide an example that exhibits the problem you describe?


----------



## drgs (Mar 21, 2014)

Described in the link^...

Not a problem per se, but annoying.


----------



## RoryA (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, I see what you mean now (I have 'auto syntax check' turned off in options so I don't see this message). The problem is the same in 2013, I'm afraid.


----------

